
The myth of the eight-hour sleep - i386
https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-16964783
======
seanot
I wear a Motiv fitness monitor ring and it tracks sleep very accurately. I've
noticed over the past year wearing it that the nights that leave me feeling
best in the morning usually have a period of 45 minutes to an hour that log as
awake time -- usually about half way through my sleep session. Oddly, I rarely
recall being awake during this time.

------
auslegung
I recommend Why We Sleep which says this 2-sleep pattern is not normative for
humans. Instead, siesta pattern is.

